# Labeling Panel



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

I suppose that's not a bad idea. I have used their design and print website for small projects before. Something there may work for you.

http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templates-&-Software/Software/Avery-Design--Print-Online.htm

Another option, and the one that I use, is the Brother P-touch. I got addicted to those things when I worked in telecom, and now I use one everywhere. They're excellent for creating nice labels in a load center, and are way tougher than anything you can print on an Avery label. Compared to labels and a printer, I think they're not only more economical, but are obviously far more versatile.

http://www.brother-usa.com/PTouch/


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I have an Excel spreadsheet that I print on full page stickers. For a Cutler-Hammer CH panel I use the Avery 8195 labels. A template is available for those.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Until my entire house remodel is done I keep it in an Excel spreadsheet
I print out a copy & keep it attached to the plywood right beside the panel
Spread sheet tracks everything on every circuit
I also total out the MAX fixture ratings for each lighting circuit
Comes in very handy


----------



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Until my entire house remodel is done I keep it in an Excel spreadsheet
> I print out a copy & keep it attached to the plywood right beside the panel
> Spread sheet tracks everything on every circuit
> I also total out the MAX fixture ratings for each lighting circuit
> Comes in very handy


Excellent idea. I'd probably laminate that sucker when all was said and done. Someone in the future will love you for it.

I'd be curious to see how your spreadsheet template, if you bothered making one. My current mapping of existing circuits is getting hard to make sense of, and I might just go the spreadsheet route.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have a map - diagram of where the wires run
That's in my head :wink:
I do list what is connected to a breaker, using plain terminology
IE Main room front, back corner bedroom (IE not john's bedroom)

I specify which outlets/lights etc
Outlet on mantel nearest hallway
Outlet on mantel nearest dining room
A seperate worksheet lists the lighting circuits & what they have connected for fixtures & bulbs in use (wattage)

I use the same setup for all 3 panels


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I keep a Brother P-Touch in my work trailer with 1/4 tape. I got so used to Brady wire markers when I was employed before retirement that I missed them when I started this business. I use the P-Touch labeling to mark various items, including panels and wires. Avery is a good choice also, I just don't carry my computer around with me. :no: Thanks, David


----------



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

Scuba_Dave, that looks great. It's very clear what is what with your spreadsheet. I'm going to copy your work, if you don't mind. 




Thurman said:


> I keep a Brother P-Touch in my work trailer with 1/4 tape. I got so used to Brady wire markers when I was employed before retirement that I missed them when I started this business. I use the P-Touch labeling to mark various items, including panels and wires. Avery is a good choice also, I just don't carry my computer around with me. :no: Thanks, David


Ah. Another addict. :laughing:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Labelling*

Hey,
Thanks guys. I had thought about before using my P Touch but my wife was setting up Avery labels for a friend yesterday and I remembered seeing them on a panel at a home last year. Now if my 6 year old tape is still OK I'm Golden
Scuba, excellent idea on the spread sheet. I think I'll do both. I have ALU wiring so the more I can track detail wise, the better. This way I can also note my upgrades...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually have a label system too
But since things are changing I didn't want to have to re-label
There usually just isn't enough room in the panel to label everything on the circuit
Unless its a new house & you run one circuit to cover everything in the room
Plus with the spread sheet I can label the wire size used & if new wire or old wire
And color coding too :laughing:


----------



## tns1 (Jun 26, 2009)

As I understand it the required circuit labeling is just what scuba has done here to identify the loads associated with each breaker and have that posted at or near the panel. What about cable and wire labeling?

The reason I ask is I picked up a an Ideal label kit for my panel rewire job, only to find it has very small tape pieces with numbers only. It seems suited for individual wires only, not cables. If you really wanted to label your wiring, I think you would want to label each breaker, each cable, and maybe each wire in the cable and have that all referenced to a wiring diagram. Is there some standard scheme?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You want to label wires near the panel & wires in the panel?
I don't think there is any standard scheme

Labels in the panel (hots) could be nice if moving to a new panel
Neutrals & grounds not really needed as they just go to the proper buss
I use a sharpie to write on the cables near the panel to identify the cable
But since I've rewired a lot I usually know what wire is what


----------



## tns1 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have only seen the wiring in a few homes, and those did not have any wire or cable labeling - just breaker labels. I have also been in a few factories and have worked on manufacturing equip, (and vehicles) where labeling or color coding every wire is common practice, and it must be traceable to a design dwg. 

For my own house, I'd at least want a label on each cable end. I guess a label on individual wires is overkill unless you have shared neutral wiring that is really two branch circuits, and not a single 240v circuit. Maybe just adding a couple of columns to that spreadsheet would do it.

Out of curiosity I did see a house wiring diagram that used some kind of shorthand notation of three or more numbers a,b,c for each section of cabling. Rather than a cable ID, I believe it was meant to show how many hots, neutrals and grounds were in that run, but I am not sure.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I label new hots in the panel before they are connected
I leave them after connections have been made
But I think too many labels would make it look a mess
Labeling the cables outside the panel is a much better idea


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a few different formats of panel directories in spreadsheet format. 

I like to use sticky backed full sheet protectors stuck to the inside door of the panel. This way the customer can remove the sheet and make changes if they need.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have a few different formats of panel directories in spreadsheet format.
> 
> I like to use sticky backed full sheet protectors stuck to the inside door of the panel. This way the customer can remove the sheet and make changes if they need.


That is the way I do it also. I also add my name and phone number, in case they ever need me.

In plant work I include where the panel is fed from.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Panel diagram info*

On the main panel diagram written to the left on the inside of door is it required that amps be listed with each circuit # and location ?Mine only has the breaker # and what it goes to ..


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

hidden1 said:


> On the main panel diagram written to the left on the inside of door is it required that amps be listed with each circuit # and location ?Mine only has the breaker # and what it goes to ..


No, just the breaker # and where it goes.


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks.
-should this chart be ok-sent in later post - when inspected .i put the circuit # at the breaker .Ive seen some use color codes to help also but i just want to pass on chart.


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

most panels are labeled with odd on the left and even on the right. this is usually stamped into the metal by the breaker positions. as long as the number on your schedule matches with the number next to the breaker, you'll be fine.


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks,i updated it to look a bit better


----------



## Spednsteve57 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Scuba Dave - Realize this is and older message of your's but could you email me the spreadsheet file/templates you show here. 
Thanks - Steve


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

It does not take much to create a spreadsheet on your own.


----------



## Pharon (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a panelboard schedule on an Excel spreadsheet - if anyone wants it, just PM me your email address. See attached in pdf format.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*Use CAUTION printing adhesive labels*

A word of *caution* on printing adhesive labels.

I was on a service call at an office when they trashed a brand-new color laser printer while printing adhesive labels. I guess the heat from the fusing element caused the adhesive to soften, the labels to release from their backing and wrap around the rollers.


----------



## zolakk (Nov 28, 2012)

For labeling the end of the wire inside of the house, I wrote the breaker number on the back of the wall plate with a sharpie. This way if I am working on something, all I need to do is take off the wall plate and I know right away which breaker to switch off.


----------

